# Good price on Xi2 Rods & Ross Reels



## superflyguy (Jun 1, 2009)

If anyone is interested in buying a Sage Xi2, here's a reputable fly shop that is selling them for a really good price. Another good selling point...if you don't live in the state of Georgia (where the fly shop is located) and they can ship it to you, you won't be charged tax on the items you purchase.

Link: The Fish Hawk http://www.thefishhawk.com/


----------



## superflyguy (Jun 1, 2009)

Forgot to add...from what I understand the Xi2 is being discontinued. Sage has a new saltwater rod that will be introduced soon...Xi3? I have four Xi2 rods and love them. If you are in the market for a saltwater fly rod that (IMO) is second to none, you can get one now for a really good price.


----------



## JIM COLLINS (Sep 30, 2008)

WHAT ABOUT SUPPORTING YOUR LOCAL SHOPS. jUST ASK ABOUT MATCHING THEIR PRICE.


----------



## cool river (Feb 18, 2009)

We (Sportsman's Finest, Austin) can match those prices, no problem. If you reside in TX or come in and purchase, we will still have to charge sales tax. Thanks for the support, Jim (and every one else)! Brett


----------



## superflyguy (Jun 1, 2009)

Cool river...you can get around the sales tax issue. Have your customer give you an out of state address and "ship it to them". I'm not trying to get political but, doesn't the IRS get enough of our money?


----------



## Boatwright (Jul 1, 2005)

"Cool river...you can get around the sales tax issue. Have your customer give you an out of state address and "ship it to them". I'm not trying to get political but, doesn't the IRS get enough of our money?" 

Uhh...not trying to get political either, but wouldn't that be fraud? And the IRS doesn't collect sales taxes, the states do.


----------



## FalseCast (May 7, 2009)

JIM COLLINS said:


> WHAT ABOUT SUPPORTING YOUR LOCAL SHOPS. jUST ASK ABOUT MATCHING THEIR PRICE.


 x2


----------



## oddfly (May 10, 2007)

*Try supporting your local shop!!!!*

FLYFISHINGFOOL, why don't you support your LOCAL flyfishng shop? When you go in to ask about products or advice, do they tell you to go on the internet and ask your question to someone in GA? Or do they give you the answer you seek? And now, to save a few bucks, you are going to send your money OUTof state. What kind of shop support is that? Fly shops are usually independent and rely upon LOCAL dollars to keep you, me, and every customer that walks through the door a bit of sanity. I myself enjoy saving a few bucks as much as anyone, but I also support my local expertise. Just ask the guys at FTU, Angler's Edge, Orvis, Tailwaters, and Sportsman's finest if they will match the price . . . you might be surprised! . . . oh well, I think I have ranted enough!

-Buy locally, fish globally!


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

By the way 3F try out an XPsometime - hopefully you already have...Sage's MO is to discontinue fan favorites to raise the price on their newer and improveder bestest ever new rod An Xi2 as described to me by former Sage Rep (we all know who that is) was actually designed with casting off the bow of your boat...quicker than s*%t - OK! Take one onto the flat and chase fish all day = tendonitis quickly if you'er +50 like me. I have a fishing partner who cant turn over a fly or cast accurately more than 30' with the thing (lacking skilz) but he picks my 4 year old XP and he astonished himself and caught fish every time...they're like Burma Shave - smooth, clean and easy. IHMO


----------



## texasflycaster (Jun 16, 2009)

And if you are looking for Xi3 ... look no further than Tailwaters Dallas, Texas. I've recently written a lot about M&P's ability to get new products quicker - they always do.


----------



## cool river (Feb 18, 2009)

*XI 3*

Sportsman's Finest in Austin has the 6 and 8 weight XI 3's in stock. We also have a pond on site. Come on by and give them a test cast! 512-263-1888. Thanks for all your support!


----------



## Heavymetal (Aug 19, 2005)

cool river said:


> Sportsman's Finest in Austin has the 6 and 8 weight XI 3's in stock. We also have a pond on site. Come on by and give them a test cast! 512-263-1888. Thanks for all your support!


I picked up one of the Xi2s from you guys at Sportsman's Finest last Thursday. Awesome rod and at 30% off, I may have to buy another. Still getting used to it but picked up one red this morning off of Taylor. Tide was way up and shoreline was loaded with bait.

Gold Dupree spoon.


----------

